# car wont start



## grego67 (Jul 18, 2012)

i have 2001 maxima gle with 193,000 miles, my check engine light is on i got it diagnosed and the mechanic said i needed 2 new front o2 sensors that i bought online for 70 bucks. super cheap right. im not paying 220 for a sensor that crazy. anyways i go to turn my car on and it wont start wth. i think the battery is good all the lights turn on music plays and the windows roll up with ease, i think its the starter but i truly have no idea. i need help i appreciate the input :wtf:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If it's not cranking, the first thing to do is see if power is getting to the solenoid when the key is turned to "start." There should be a single, 14 gauge wire to a grey harness connector coming off the solenoid; that's where you'll need to check. You may have to remove the top of the air cleaner to acccess it. If you are getting power to it, there's a good chance you need a starter; try tapping on the starter a couple of times and see if it will start.


----------

